# Forum Argomenti di discussione Auto & autocarri  Autocarro per artigiano/Prestito d'onore

## TheGuardian

Ho letto molti post ma alcune cose mi risultano ancora lacunose, ho un cliente che ha appena avuto il Pestito d'onore, l'ho iscritto all'albo artigiano come Riparatore elettrodomestici, Sviluppo Italia gli ha detto che l'acquisto dell'autocarro deve essere espressamente furgonata (Doblò FIAT), l'autocarro in questione verrà ammortizzato solo per il 40% del valore non a fondo perduto, ma il costo del gasolio e le spese di manutenzione e riparazione in che % verranno detratte? E l'IVA?

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Ho letto molti post ma alcune cose mi risultano ancora lacunose, ho un cliente che ha appena avuto il Pestito d'onore, l'ho iscritto all'albo artigiano come Riparatore elettrodomestici, Sviluppo Italia gli ha detto che l'acquisto dell'autocarro deve essere espressamente furgonata (Dobl&#242; FIAT), l'autocarro in questione verr&#224; ammortizzato solo per il 40% del valore non a fondo perduto, ma il costo del gasolio e le spese di manutenzione e riparazione in che % verranno detratte? E l'IVA?

  Salve, 
se si tratta di autocarro (vero) sia l'IVA che i costi di impiego (gasolio, assicurazione, bollo, manutenzioni, ecc.) saranno deducibili, perch&#232; le limitazioni riguardano le autovetture e gli autocarri (falsi) cio&#232; quelli che non superano il test basato sui paramentri tecnici indicati nell'apposito decreto. 
Saluti

----------


## TheGuardian

> Salve, 
> se si tratta di autocarro (vero) sia l'IVA che i costi di impiego (gasolio, assicurazione, bollo, manutenzioni, ecc.) saranno deducibili, perchè le limitazioni riguardano le autovetture e gli autocarri (falsi) cioè quelli che non superano il test basato sui paramentri tecnici indicati nell'apposito decreto. 
> Saluti

  L'autocarro è verissimo, è un furgone con solo 2 posti, gli hanno detto che se acquistava lo stesso mezzo immatricolato autocarro, ma con 5 posti non glielo facevano passare, hanno voluto anche la foto del mezzo in questione.

----------

